
Hacker Monthly Issue #10 - March 2011 - kingsidharth
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-10.html
======
ianl
I look forward to this every month, its always packed full of good
information. Especially since students get it for free.

When I graduate and have some income I will pay for a subscription.

Really good product.

~~~
guptaneil
I had no idea students get Hacker Monthly for free. Thanks for the tip!

~~~
bearwithclaws
More details here: [http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/students-read-hacker-
mont...](http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/students-read-hacker-monthly-for-
free)

------
perokreco
I just saw you use e-junkie for fulfillment. Are you satisfied with them? I am
considering using them for a digital goods sale, except mine would be an one-
off sale of unique items.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Very happy with them. Balsamiq and BCC use it too.

------
alexanderswang
Free?! The link directs to PayPal page asking me for $29.00...

~~~
AdamTReineke
That is confusing text. I assume the subscription is for the next 12 issues,
so you'd get that one free as a bonus.

Hacker Monthly isn't free, but they link to all the articles, so you can
consume the same content by clicking the titles listed. HM just packs it into
a beautiful package.

